# 2019 Social Security Increase $39 per mo.



## Lara (Oct 14, 2018)

Via recent News, if you receive an average monthly SS check of $1400 then you will receive an increase of almost $500 per year in 2019 for a cost-of-living adjustment. To be more specific, $39 per month. 

Question #1: Will that increase be eaten up by higher Medicare Premiums?

Question #2: This link is from September and said it will definitely happen if nothing changes by October. I just heard on the news 2 days ago that this is going to happen...but are they correct? I haven't heard a big deal being made of it. That would mean the highest rate increase in recent years.

https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/17/social-security-cost-of-living-adjustment-could-mean-a-bigger-check-in-2019.html


----------



## Harold Hayden (Oct 14, 2018)

Already announced

https://www.ssa.gov/news/press/releases/2018/#10-2018-1

There is no definitive word on Medicare Premiums, which will be announced in November. Suggestions have been in the $135.50 range, rounded up to $136.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 14, 2018)

we will see 1120.00 a year increase between my wife and i or 93 a month . medicare looks like only 1.35  more a month . i am ordering the Porsche


----------



## Lara (Oct 14, 2018)

Thank you Harold for that updated information and social security link.


----------



## Trade (Oct 17, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> we will see 1120.00 a year increase between my wife and i or 93 a month . medicare looks like only 1.35  more a month . i am ordering the Porsche



Looks like we'll get about 82 bucks more a month between my wife and I. Minus 3 bucks for the Medicare increase leaves us with a $79 a month net increase. Better than a sharp stick in the eye. I'll be sticking with our 10 year old Accord.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Oct 19, 2018)

Got a $47 increase in our Medi-gap effective 12/1!! Goodbye COLA!!


----------



## Trade (Oct 20, 2018)

Ken N Tx said:


> Got a $47 increase in our Medi-gap effective 12/1!! Goodbye COLA!!



That sucks. 

I've was expecting that other shoe to drop for us too, but I called them and they said it wasn't. But of course that could change. We are already paying an arm and a leg for it as it is.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 20, 2018)

in many states  the supplement premiums are age based . so you pay a lot less then we do in new york  since we are community based , but we don't get age based increases . we all can see general premium increases if costs go up but they don't include age based here .but we do pay more day 1 for our premiums since there is no age adjustment .


----------



## Colleen (Oct 20, 2018)

Last year, between my husband and I, we received an "increase" in our SS of $8. Can't wait to see what this year brings  We've never received a COL increase in his pension and never will according to company announcements. That's been 17 years without any COL raise. We're just raking it in  We're buying another lottery ticket...what the hell.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 21, 2018)

before we were on medicare i don't think there was a time in the last 20 years that our health insurance did not go up more than our raises. this is a fabulous deal in comparison


----------



## NewRetire18 (Oct 21, 2018)

Everything is better this year. Our Advantage plan dropped our in-network deductibles another $68, dropped doctor co-pays to $zero, increased the rebate against Medicare B so our MedB payment dropped from $134 to $128 per month (went down). SS went up $110 per month for both. No Porsche in our future, but now we can replace the tires on our bicycles.


----------



## Trade (Oct 21, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> in many states  the supplement premiums are age based . so you pay a lot less then we do in new york  since we are community based , but we don't get age based increases . we all can see general premium increases if costs go up but they don't include age based here .but we do pay more day 1 for our premiums since there is no age adjustment .



That's one thing good about our supplement which is the BCBS PPO plan I had through work which is now our secondary since we went on Medicare. The rate does not increase with age.


----------



## Trade (Oct 21, 2018)

mathjak107 said:


> before we were on medicare i don't think there was a time in the last 20 years that our health insurance did not go up more than our raises. this is a fabulous deal in comparison



I love Medicare. I'd like to see it expanded to cover everyone, not just those over 65. But now I'm treading on dangerous ground because political discussions are verboten here.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 21, 2018)

medicare is funded by those of us who pretty much paid in a lifetime to support it  . it is also about 10k a person as far as just medicare costs. we only pay a small part unless we have big incomes. it can't apply to everybody . it would never stay funded as many don't pay in or have not worked long enough to pay in much . that is why it kicks in at 65 . so we all fund it for decades . our payments at 65 make up the shortfall  for our group that has been paying in for a life time and is wage dependent


----------



## Aunt Bea (Oct 21, 2018)

IMO Medicare for all could be a reality if we revise our thinking about what is a reasonable cost and how we go about funding such a program.

Most healthcare insurance is provided by employers with token contributions from workers.  It seems to me that if corporations grossed up employee wages one time by the amount that they currently spend subsidizing health insurance and took themselves out of the equation.  That amount coupled with the current employee contribution amount would be sufficient to fund a Medicare for all system initially.  It would have to it funds the current system.  IMO the sticking point with most Americans is that they want quality health care for free or at nominal cost and that just can't happen.


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> IMO Medicare for all could be a reality if we revise our thinking about what is a reasonable cost and how we go about funding such a program.
> 
> Most healthcare insurance is provided by employers with token contributions from workers.  It seems to me that if corporations grossed up employee wages one time by the amount that they currently spend subsidizing health insurance and took themselves out of the equation.  That amount coupled with the current employee contribution amount would be sufficient to fund a Medicare for all system initially.  It would have to it funds the current system.  IMO the sticking point with most Americans is that they want quality health care for free or at nominal cost and that just can't happen.


The problem is what many employees pay even after  employee contributions is very very high with big deductibles. It is a totally different world . Don’t forget by retirement age many of the sickly are gone and  not on  Medicare. 

it would be as bad as trying to put the elderly in the company plan .  the rates would be ridiculous and the deductibles would be as bad as the aca plans . 

i had an aca silver plan . it was catastrophic insurance at best . i paid  7k a year for myself with a 4500 deductible .


----------



## mathjak107 (Oct 22, 2018)

medicare's real cost is about 10k per person .in fact if you have an advantage plan medicare gives the insurer 10k in to their kitty to cover you .

depending on income you pay up to 80% of that 10k yourself . so medicare is user funded  . the standard income users pay 134 a month which is actually 25% of the actual cost . those in the higher tax brackets pay in 80% of that years budget .

s0 like we used to say when we got our first cars ,  gas-grass or as* , no one rides for free . so users have contributed a lifetime of money in to the medicare piggy bank by the time they use it .

the general public has not yet paid in substantial amounts to fund it .. so unlike socialized medicine which the gov't pays , medicare is 80% user funded .


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 25, 2018)

I have Medicare though the state retiree benefits plan. So far I've only been paying what the average SS recipient pays...$134 a month. So I'm hoping that $1.50 increase in Medicare premiums applies to me (us) as well.  My monthly SS is below average because I retired so early (age 50). Considering those factors my net increase should be around $31.


----------



## Smokey613 (Dec 25, 2018)

I will net $38.70 after the COLA and increase in Part B to $135.50 that's according to the letter I recieved from the Gubment.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 5, 2019)

I'm getting a $57 increase but my wife's gain is only $13.


----------



## KingsX (Jan 5, 2019)

.

My SS went up $33.  I'm happy with it.

.


----------

